# Helping out Lil Eddies Family for there loss



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

This car wash will be to Help out the Hernandez family and help ease some of there worries, after the loss of there loved one (LIL Eddie), we all know funerals can be expensive and several car clubs from the valley to the bay will be doing a car wash for the Hernandez Family, we knew alot of people wanted to help in one way or another, meaning money short but they had plenty of time, so some of us can now give some of our time. If each person that comes out and help and bring there ride with $5.00 and help wash cars I think that would be a great help to the family. the car wash will be held on the 19th of May at Pep boys or Mervyn's parking lot both on Mchenry ave in Modesto Ca. we have Pep boys confirmed but we're trying to get a bigger location, we will post final location before the 19th.

Thank you and lets start posting the Car Clubs that can Help out and Attend I'm calling the ones I have phone Numbers for today to confirm.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash:

Ben From Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Apr 16 2007, 08:55 AM~7702112
> *This car wash will be to Help out the Hernandez family and help ease some of there worries, after the loss of there loved one (LIL Eddie), we all know funerals can be expensive and several car clubs from the valley to the bay will be doing a car wash for the Hernandez Family, we knew alot of people wanted to help in one way or another, meaning money short but they had plenty of time, so some of us can now give some of our time. If each person that comes out and help and bring there ride with $5.00 and help wash cars I think that would be a great help to the family. the car wash will be held on the 19th of May at Pep boys or Mervyn's parking lot both on Mchenry ave in Modesto Ca. we have Pep boys confirmed but we're trying to get a bigger location, we will post final location before the 19th.
> 
> Thank you and lets start posting the Car Clubs that can Help out and Attend I'm calling the ones I have phone Numbers for today to confirm.
> *


Bay Area Bosses will be there ....


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash:

Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Bay Area Bosses Car Club (Bay Area)
Trino from New Style Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan 72 Kutty Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Oscar from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Vic from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
John from Impalas Car Club (Modesto Chapter)
Robert from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
Peanut from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)
Lalo from Motown Classics Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Harvey from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan from Supreme Car Club (Central Valley)
Manuel from the Thee Stylistics Car Club (Sacramento Ca.)
Luis from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Joe from Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Carlos from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Jaime from Nokturnal Car Club (Nor Cal)


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

count me in thee stylistlics from sacramento . i'll try and bring some sacramento ryders down with or without thier cars. :thumbsup: i'll pm you my number in case of a change.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ill be there benny,i'll bring some car wash soap and buckets from work. :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash:

Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Bay Area Bosses Car Club (Bay Area)
Trino from New Style Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan 72 Kutty Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Oscar from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Vic from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
John from Impalas Car Club (Modesto Chapter)
Robert from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
Peanut from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)
Lalo from Motown Classics Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Harvey from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan from Supreme Car Club (Central Valley)
Manuel from the Thee Stylistics Car Club (Sacramento Ca.)
Luis from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Joe from Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Carlos from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Jaime from Nokturnal Car Club (Nor Cal)
Burt from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Alex from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Apr 16 2007, 07:54 PM~7707347
> *Attending Car Wash:
> 
> Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'LL TRY MY HARDEST TO MAKE IT OUT THERE BIG HOMIE PERO IF IN ANY WAY I CAN HELP HIT ME UP.....PM ME FOR MY #


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

Impala's is having a show that day in marysville.

just a FYI incase ya didnt know.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Apr 17 2007, 08:08 AM~7710498
> *Impala's is having a show that day in marysville.
> 
> just a FYI incase ya didnt know.
> *


we know some of the members are going and some cannot make it, we got in contact with John from Impalas Modesto Chapter. thanks for looking out though :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RIP LIL HOMIE :angel:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

If i dont make it to that show, I wouldnt mind coming down and washing some cars to help out....

I didnt know little eddie, But he seemed like a great kid.....


ill have to see


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 17 2007, 12:03 AM~7709406
> *I'LL TRY MY HARDEST TO MAKE IT OUT THERE BIG HOMIE PERO IF IN ANY WAY I CAN HELP HIT ME UP.....PM ME FOR MY #
> *



If you can't make it, I know 72 Kutty from Goodfellas has set up a Paypal account under his space for the Family and you can pass the word around your area. thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Apr 17 2007, 09:41 AM~7711103
> *If i dont make it to that show, I wouldnt mind coming down and washing some cars to help out....
> 
> I didnt know little eddie, But he seemed like a great kid.....
> ...


cool, just post your name and car club or if solo rider and come on down, we ask that the people that come down, also besides wash cars bring $5.00 to the pot. Everybody coming down will be washing cars, so it will be easier on all of us.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I KNOW I CAN'T MAKE IT, BUT WE WILL BE MAKING A DONATION


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

IM not in a club, not yet atleast


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash:

Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Bay Area Bosses Car Club (Bay Area)
Trino from New Style Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan 72 Kutty Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Oscar from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Vic from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
John from Impalas Car Club (Modesto Chapter)
Robert from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
Peanut from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)
Lalo from Motown Classics Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Harvey from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan from Supreme Car Club (Central Valley)
Manuel from the Thee Stylistics Car Club (Sacramento Ca.)
Luis from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Joe from Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Carlos from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Jaime from Nokturnal Car Club (Nor Cal)


Also solo riders are welcomed the more the easier on all us washing cars, some of the people will be going to the Street Low show the next day.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 17 2007, 09:51 AM~7711187
> *I KNOW I CAN'T MAKE IT, BUT WE WILL BE MAKING A DONATION
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What stuff do we need out there? Buckets , soap, power washer ?????


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 17 2007, 10:03 AM~7711281
> *What stuff do we need out there? Buckets , soap, power washer ?????
> *


what ever you can bring, we got several that are bringing towels and water hoses and other supplies, even one of the guys from one of the clubs bringging portable bathroom even so we don't bother anybody thats lending there location :biggrin: better to have more supplies than be short things always happend and after we're done everybody can take there supplies home or were ever they got it from (meaning work) :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash:

Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Bay Area Bosses Car Club (Bay Area)
Trino from New Style Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan 72 Kutty Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Oscar from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Vic from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
John from Impalas Car Club (Modesto Chapter)
Robert from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
Peanut from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)
Lalo from Motown Classics Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Harvey from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan from Supreme Car Club (Central Valley)
Manuel from the Thee Stylistics Car Club (Sacramento Ca.)
Luis from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Joe from Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Carlos from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Jaime from Nokturnal Car Club (Nor Cal)
Burt from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Alex from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Benji from Carnales Unidos Car Club (Merced Chapter)
Osvaldo from Latin Style Car Club (Turlock Ca.)

I think there will also be the local paper involved Modesto Bee, the Bee has been covering Lil Eddie and I think they will be there also, from what I understand


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Apr 17 2007, 10:15 AM~7711362
> *what ever you can bring, we got several that are bringing towels and water hoses and other supplies, even one of the guys from one of the clubs bringging portable bathroom even so we don't bother anybody thats lending there location :biggrin: better to have more supplies than be short things always happend and after we're done everybody can take there supplies home or were ever they got it from (meaning work) :thumbsup:
> *


Sounds good bro ....


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:yessad: hey DEVOTION WILL EITHER BE THERE OR WE WILL MAKE A DONATION SORRY FOR THE LOSS WE MIGHT BE AT THE IMPALAS SHOW OR GETTING READY FOR STREETLOW


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

to the top for little eddie!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 17 2007, 05:47 PM~7714467
> *to the top for little eddie!
> *




x2 :angel:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash: 

Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide) 

Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Bay Area Bosses Car Club (Bay Area)
Trino from New Style Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan 72 Kutty Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Oscar from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Vic from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
John from Impalas Car Club (Modesto Chapter)
Robert from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
Peanut from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)
Lalo from Motown Classics Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Harvey from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan from Supreme Car Club (Central Valley)
Manuel from the Thee Stylistics Car Club (Sacramento Ca.)
Luis from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Joe from Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Carlos from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Jaime from Nokturnal Car Club (Nor Cal)
Burt from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Alex from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Benji from Carnales Unidos Car Club (Merced Chapter)
Osvaldo from Latin Style Car Club (Turlock Ca.)
Al from Skanless Car Club (Modesto Ca.)

I think there will also be the local paper involved Modesto Bee, the Bee has been covering Lil Eddie and I think they will be there also, from what I understand also for the people that don't know who Lil Eddie was here is a pic and his ride that people all over in the Lowrider Community helped to make, a little kids dream come true, this is why we say he belongs in all the car clubs and his plaque, only two are in this car club wich belong to all car clubs and they have left us to a better place. :angel: :angel: now it's time to help Lil Eddie one last time, by helping his Family, so come out for support. Here are some pics:









Edward Lee Hernandez May 4, 1989 - April 11, 2007 a native and resident of Modesto, Edward passed away at the young age of 17 April 11th


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 17 2007, 02:45 PM~7713312
> *:yessad: hey DEVOTION  WILL EITHER BE THERE OR WE WILL MAKE A DONATION SORRY FOR THE LOSS WE MIGHT BE AT THE IMPALAS SHOW OR GETTING READY FOR STREETLOW
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks bro.


also for people that want to make donations thru Pay Pal here is the Info:

www.myspace.com/kuttyphotography 

go to this website and you'll see an account for Lil Eddie


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NorCal75, eddieh '64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Apr 17 2007, 07:22 PM~7715963
> *Attending Car Wash:
> 
> Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide)
> ...


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 12, 2006)

sorry for the loss you can count me raul from Drastic Measures to be their and help out also other club members


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave: 



hey all this weekend in fresno im going to sent something up with a pic of eddie on saturday when you go into the fair grounds for the LG show in fresno to drop off any donations for eddie's family. if anyone has any questions hit me up here or email me at [email protected]




thank you all for ur support, today we are doing this for eddie and when we get to see eddie again im pretty sure he will be there ready for us to take a cruise with him..........




atomic 


president import illusions


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i wish i were closer...  i would love to pitch in


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN THATS SAD  ,I MADE MY DONATION,SORRY IT COULDN'T BE MORE.....RIP :angel:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash: 

Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide) 

Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Bay Area Bosses Car Club (Bay Area)
Trino from New Style Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan 72 Kutty Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Oscar from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Vic from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
John from Impalas Car Club (Modesto Chapter)
Robert from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
Peanut from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)
Lalo from Motown Classics Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Harvey from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan from Supreme Car Club (Central Valley)
Manuel from the Thee Stylistics Car Club (Sacramento Ca.)
Luis from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Joe from Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Carlos from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Jaime from Nokturnal Car Club (Nor Cal)
Burt from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Alex from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Benji from Carnales Unidos Car Club (Merced Chapter)
Osvaldo from Latin Style Car Club (Turlock Ca.)
Al from Skanless Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Twotonz (Delhi Ca.)
Raul from Drastic Measures Car Club (Central Valley)

I think there will also be the local paper involved Modesto Bee, the Bee has been covering Lil Eddie and I think they will be there also, from what I understand also for the people that don't know who Lil Eddie was here is a pic and his ride that people all over in the Lowrider Community helped to make, a little kids dream come true, this is why we say he belongs in all the car clubs and his plaque, only two are in this car club wich belong to all car clubs and they have left us to a better place. :angel: :angel: now it's time to help Lil Eddie one last time, by helping his Family, so come out for support. Here are some pics:









Edward Lee Hernandez May 4, 1989 - April 11, 2007 a native and resident of Modesto, Edward passed away at the young age of 17 April 11th


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

also for people that want to make donations thru Pay Pal here is the Info:

www.myspace.com/kuttyphotography 

go to this website and you'll see an account for Lil Eddie


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Apr 17 2007, 11:23 PM~7717276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as your posting, that helps also :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

to the top for eddie


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT FOR THA HOMIE LIL EDDIE...RIDE IN PEACE MY BROWN BROTHER


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

TTT

:angel: :angel: :angel: RIP MY LIL COUSIN... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash: 

Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide) 

Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Bay Area Bosses Car Club (Bay Area)
Trino from New Style Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan 72 Kutty Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Oscar from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Vic from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
John from Impalas Car Club (Modesto Chapter)
Robert from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
Peanut from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)
Lalo from Motown Classics Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Harvey from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan from Supreme Car Club (Central Valley)
Manuel from the Thee Stylistics Car Club (Sacramento Ca.)
Luis from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Joe from Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Carlos from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Jaime from Nokturnal Car Club (Nor Cal)
Burt from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Alex from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Benji from Carnales Unidos Car Club (Merced Chapter)
Osvaldo from Latin Style Car Club (Turlock Ca.)
Al from Skanless Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Twotonz (Delhi Ca.)
Raul from Drastic Measures Car Club (Central Valley)
Import Illusions Car Club (Central Valley)
David from Goodfellas Car Club(Nor Cal)

I think there will also be the local paper involved Modesto Bee, the Bee has been covering Lil Eddie and I think they will be there also, from what I understand also for the people that don't know who Lil Eddie was here is a pic and his ride that people all over in the Lowrider Community helped to make, a little kids dream come true, this is why we say he belongs in all the car clubs and his plaque, only two are in this car club wich belong to all car clubs and they have left us to a better place. :angel: :angel: now it's time to help Lil Eddie one last time, by helping his Family, so come out for support. Here are some pics:









Edward Lee Hernandez May 4, 1989 - April 11, 2007 a native and resident of Modesto, Edward passed away at the young age of 17 April 11th


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

also for people that want to make donations thru Pay Pal here is the Info:

www.myspace.com/kuttyphotography 

go to this website and you'll see an account for Lil Eddie


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

This post By The president of Import Illusions Car Club: 

hey all this weekend in fresno im going to sent something up with a pic of eddie on saturday when you go into the fair grounds for the LG show in fresno to drop off any donations for eddie's family. if anyone has any questions hit me up here or email me at [email protected]

thank you all for ur support, today we are doing this for eddie and when we get to see eddie again im pretty sure he will be there ready for us to take a cruise with him..........

atomic

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

need a say more?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

hey all i had a few problems with the city of fresno today so if anyone wants to donate any money for eddie's family this weekend i will be there this saturday at the show to set up my car just looking for any import illusions members and ask them for atomic that is me. if anyone wants to donate any money let, it be one dollar or more i will take the cash and im going to have a clip board to get everyone name and address that gives me a donation for eddie so i can put all of our names and what car club you come from and i will be sending this to his family.



any question's let me know at the show looking for any import illusions member and ask for me Atomic.


i will be there on saturday morning and sunday i will be there all day till the end of the show




atomic 

import illusions


http://www.myspace.com/dtatomic



5592877640



thank you all for your help and support................................



once again there will be nothing at the show taking donations but if u want to give it to me i will be taking the money and getting all ur info for i can send it to Eddie's family on monday the day after the car show.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

LET'S KEEP THIS AT THE TOP  :angel:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt for the wash


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT :angel: :angel:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

soap and suds


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

:angel: TTT :angel:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash: 

Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide) 

Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Bay Area Bosses Car Club (Bay Area)
Trino from New Style Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan 72 Kutty Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Oscar from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Vic from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
John from Impalas Car Club (Modesto Chapter)
Robert from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
Peanut from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)
Lalo from Motown Classics Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Harvey from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan from Supreme Car Club (Central Valley)
Manuel from the Thee Stylistics Car Club (Sacramento Ca.)
Luis from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Joe from Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Carlos from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Jaime from Nokturnal Car Club (Nor Cal)
Burt from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Alex from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Benji from Carnales Unidos Car Club (Merced Chapter)
Osvaldo from Latin Style Car Club (Turlock Ca.)
Al from Skanless Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Twotonz (Delhi Ca.)
Raul from Drastic Measures Car Club (Central Valley)
Import Illusions Car Club (Central Valley)
David from Goodfellas Car Club(Nor Cal)

I think there will also be the local paper involved Modesto Bee, the Bee has been covering Lil Eddie and I think they will be there also, from what I understand also for the people that don't know who Lil Eddie was here is a pic and his ride that people all over in the Lowrider Community helped to make, a little kids dream come true, this is why we say he belongs in all the car clubs and his plaque, only two are in this car club wich belong to all car clubs and they have left us to a better place. :angel: :angel: now it's time to help Lil Eddie one last time, by helping his Family, so come out for support. Here are some pics:









Edward Lee Hernandez May 4, 1989 - April 11, 2007 a native and resident of Modesto, Edward passed away at the young age of 17 April 11th


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Apr 20 2007, 12:37 PM~7736269
> *Attending Car Wash:
> 
> Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide)
> ...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Apr 21 2007, 06:48 PM~7743849
> *
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Apr 18 2007, 08:46 PM~7723839
> *Attending Car Wash:
> 
> Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide)
> ...


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash: 

Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide) 

Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Bay Area Bosses Car Club (Bay Area)
Trino from New Style Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan 72 Kutty Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Oscar from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Vic from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
John from Impalas Car Club (Modesto Chapter)
Robert from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
Peanut from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)
Lalo from Motown Classics Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Harvey from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan from Supreme Car Club (Central Valley)
Manuel from the Thee Stylistics Car Club (Sacramento Ca.)
Luis from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Joe from Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Carlos from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Jaime from Nokturnal Car Club (Nor Cal)
Burt from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Alex from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Benji from Carnales Unidos Car Club (Merced Chapter)
Osvaldo from Latin Style Car Club (Turlock Ca.)
Al from Skanless Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Twotonz (Delhi Ca.)
Raul from Drastic Measures Car Club (Central Valley)
Import Illusions Car Club (Central Valley)
David from Goodfellas Car Club(Nor Cal)
Miguel from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)

I think there will also be the local paper involved Modesto Bee, the Bee has been covering Lil Eddie and I think they will be there also, from what I understand also for the people that don't know who Lil Eddie was here is a pic and his ride that people all over in the Lowrider Community helped to make, a little kids dream come true, this is why we say he belongs in all the car clubs and his plaque, only two are in this car club wich belong to all car clubs and they have left us to a better place. :angel: :angel: now it's time to help Lil Eddie one last time, by helping his Family, so come out for support. Here are some pics:









Edward Lee Hernandez May 4, 1989 - April 11, 2007 a native and resident of Modesto, Edward passed away at the young age of 17 April 11th


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Apr 19 2007, 07:53 PM~7731255
> *:angel: TTT :angel:
> *


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash 10am-4pm *Final Location Pep Boys On Mchenry ave on 5/19/07: *also 72 Kutty(Goodfellas C.C.) will be making Flyers so they can be passed around soon :thumbsup: 

Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide) 

Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Bay Area Bosses Car Club (Bay Area)
Trino from New Style Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan 72 Kutty Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Oscar from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Vic from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
John from Impalas Car Club (Modesto Chapter)
Robert from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
Peanut from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)
Lalo from Motown Classics Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Harvey from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan from Supreme Car Club (Central Valley)
Manuel from the Thee Stylistics Car Club (Sacramento Ca.)
Luis from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Joe from Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Carlos from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Jaime from Nokturnal Car Club (Nor Cal)
Burt from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Alex from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Benji from Carnales Unidos Car Club (Merced Chapter)
Osvaldo from Latin Style Car Club (Turlock Ca.)
Al from Skanless Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Twotonz (Delhi Ca.)
Raul from Drastic Measures Car Club (Central Valley)
Import Illusions Car Club (Central Valley)
David from Goodfellas Car Club(Nor Cal)
Miguel from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)

(Brian from Modesto Bee a local paper will be there)

Every car club is welcomed to help out and solo riders just post up, also for the people that don't know who Lil Eddie was here is a pic and his ride that people all over in the Lowrider Community helped to make, a little kids dream come true, this is why we say he belongs in all the car clubs and his plaque, only two are in this car club wich belong to all car clubs and they have left us to a better place. 1).:angelChago) 2). :angelLIl Eddie) now it's time to help Lil Eddie one last time, by helping his Family, so come out for support. Here are some pics:









Edward Lee Hernandez May 4, 1989 - April 11, 2007 a native and resident of Modesto, Edward passed away at the young age of 17 April 11th


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

my heart and prayers go out to the family. i watched the threads and i really hoped that he would get better. i know he is in heaven watchin the rest of us. for the people that did all of the nice things for him, you have to know that you made somebody feel really special and took his mind off of things for a while. that's what lowriders are all about. using their cars to make others happy. to the family again, i am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Apr 23 2007, 09:33 PM~7758600
> *my heart and prayers go out to the family.  i watched the threads and i really hoped that he would get better.  i know he is in heaven watchin the rest of us.  for the people that did all of the nice things for him, you have to know that you made somebody feel really special and took his mind off of things for a while.  that's what lowriders are all about.  using their cars to make others happy.  to the family again, i am very sorry for your loss.
> *


Thank you !!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 18 2007, 09:25 PM~7724099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DADDY misses you EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash 10am-4pm *Final Location Pep Boys On Mchenry ave on 5/19/07: *also 72 Kutty(Goodfellas C.C.) will be making Flyers so they can be passed around soon :thumbsup: 

Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide) 

Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Bay Area Bosses Car Club (Bay Area)
Trino from New Style Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan 72 Kutty Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Oscar from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Vic from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
John from Impalas Car Club (Modesto Chapter)
Robert from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
Peanut from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)
Lalo from Motown Classics Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Harvey from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan from Supreme Car Club (Central Valley)
Manuel from the Thee Stylistics Car Club (Sacramento Ca.)
Luis from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Joe from Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Carlos from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Jaime from Nokturnal Car Club (Nor Cal)
Burt from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Alex from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Benji from Carnales Unidos Car Club (Merced Chapter)
Osvaldo from Latin Style Car Club (Turlock Ca.)
Al from Skanless Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Twotonz (Delhi Ca.)
Raul from Drastic Measures Car Club (Central Valley)
Import Illusions Car Club (Central Valley)
David from Goodfellas Car Club(Nor Cal)
Miguel from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)

(Brian from Modesto Bee a local paper will be there)

Every car club is welcomed to help out and solo riders just post up, also for the people that don't know who Lil Eddie was here is a pic and his ride that people all over in the Lowrider Community helped to make, a little kids dream come true, this is why we say he belongs in all the car clubs and his plaque, only two are in this car club wich belong to all car clubs and they have left us to a better place. 1).:angelChago) 2). :angelLIl Eddie) now it's time to help Lil Eddie one last time, by helping his Family, so come out for support. Here are some pics:









Edward Lee Hernandez May 4, 1989 - April 11, 2007 a native and resident of Modesto, Edward passed away at the young age of 17 April 11th


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 18 2007, 09:25 PM~7724099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 24 2007, 02:35 PM~7764127
> *DADDY misses you EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


Joe did you get that CD i sent out to you?


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 25 2007, 05:47 PM~7773025
> *Joe did you get that CD i sent out to you?
> *


YES we did THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

RIP LIL HOMIE.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

hopefully there will be alot of dirty cars in Mo-Town for us to wash and that will help out Joe and the familia. The car will be there and so will we, so lets keep this at the top, and everyone please tell someone else that doesn't come on this site about the car wash. If we all bring in another 3 washes, wouldn't that be 3 times as good??? That's it, UCE CC challenges all other clubs to get as many car washes as possible, just have the patrons say who they represent when they come in and we can keep a tally sheet. I know this gives the Mo-Town gente a bit of an advantage, but you never know who has familia and other friends there too!! :0  Just to make it more interesting, UCE CC will donate an additional $100 to the fund in the name of the "winning" car club. Hopefully each of the clubs will have at least 10 washes each...hmmm...the possibilities are endless :yes: 


Onelove Y Paz, 
Robert 
UCE CC-Stockton :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 25 2007, 09:54 PM~7775503
> *hopefully there will be alot of dirty cars in Mo-Town for us to wash and that will help out Joe and the familia.  The car will be there and so will we, so lets keep this at the top, and everyone please tell someone else that doesn't come on this site about the car wash.  If we all bring in another 3 washes, wouldn't that be 3 times as good???  That's it, UCE CC challenges all other clubs to get as many car washes as possible, just have the patrons say who they represent when they come in and we can keep a tally sheet.  I know this gives the Mo-Town gente a bit of an advantage, but you never know who has familia and other friends there too!! :0   Just to make it more interesting, UCE CC will donate an additional $100 to the fund in the name of the "winning" car club.  Hopefully each of the clubs will have at least 10 washes each...hmmm...the possibilities are endless :yes:
> Onelove Y Paz,
> Robert
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 25 2007, 09:54 PM~7775503
> *hopefully there will be alot of dirty cars in Mo-Town for us to wash and that will help out Joe and the familia.  The car will be there and so will we, so lets keep this at the top, and everyone please tell someone else that doesn't come on this site about the car wash.  If we all bring in another 3 washes, wouldn't that be 3 times as good???  That's it, UCE CC challenges all other clubs to get as many car washes as possible, just have the patrons say who they represent when they come in and we can keep a tally sheet.  I know this gives the Mo-Town gente a bit of an advantage, but you never know who has familia and other friends there too!! :0   Just to make it more interesting, UCE CC will donate an additional $100 to the fund in the name of the "winning" car club.  Hopefully each of the clubs will have at least 10 washes each...hmmm...the possibilities are endless :yes:
> Onelove Y Paz,
> Robert
> ...


Great Idea .....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i' ll talk to kita about a car wash in sac. :biggrin: he's got alot of backup here. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

back to the top .


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 26 2007, 05:46 PM~7780907
> *back to the top .
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 25 2007, 09:54 PM~7775503
> *hopefully there will be alot of dirty cars in Mo-Town for us to wash and that will help out Joe and the familia.  The car will be there and so will we, so lets keep this at the top, and everyone please tell someone else that doesn't come on this site about the car wash.  If we all bring in another 3 washes, wouldn't that be 3 times as good???  That's it, UCE CC challenges all other clubs to get as many car washes as possible, just have the patrons say who they represent when they come in and we can keep a tally sheet.  I know this gives the Mo-Town gente a bit of an advantage, but you never know who has familia and other friends there too!! :0   Just to make it more interesting, UCE CC will donate an additional $100 to the fund in the name of the "winning" car club.  Hopefully each of the clubs will have at least 10 washes each...hmmm...the possibilities are endless :yes:
> Onelove Y Paz,
> Robert
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Q VO ROBERT


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

back to the top
:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

comming soon a video of eddie nobody ever seen . he would make michael jackson go he he. will try and get it on asap. the title is the way eddie was. my cousin has soul in him. i just left his house and saw the video . its a must see. :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Apr 18 2007, 08:46 PM~7723839
> *Attending Car Wash:
> 
> Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide)
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t't't'


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Apr 16 2007, 08:55 AM~7702112
> *This car wash will be to Help out the Hernandez family and help ease some of there worries, after the loss of there loved one (LIL Eddie), we all know funerals can be expensive and several car clubs from the valley to the bay will be doing a car wash for the Hernandez Family, we knew alot of people wanted to help in one way or another, meaning money short but they had plenty of time, so some of us can now give some of our time. If each person that comes out and help and bring there ride with $5.00 and help wash cars I think that would be a great help to the family. the car wash will be held on the 19th of May at Pep boys or Mervyn's parking lot both on Mchenry ave in Modesto Ca. we have Pep boys confirmed but we're trying to get a bigger location, we will post final location before the 19th.
> 
> Thank you and lets start posting the Car Clubs that can Help out and Attend I'm calling the ones I have phone Numbers for today to confirm.
> *


ill be out dere to let yall wash da lac up


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

sorry for the loss rest in peace lil eddie any car washes in the bakersfield area?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

eddies birthday is this week . the video will be put on his birthday look out for it. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 18 2007, 09:25 PM~7724099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Apr 17 2007, 09:44 AM~7711129
> *If you can't make it, I know 72 Kutty from Goodfellas has set up a Paypal account under his space for the Family and you can pass the word around your area. thanks bro  :thumbsup:
> *


SORRY IT TOOK ME SO LONG TO GET BACK IN HERE...YEAH I'VE DEFINITELY PASSED THE WORD AROUND AND I'LL TRY THE PAYPAL THING...GOOD LUCK HOMIES....MAY HE REST IN PEACES HITTING SWITCHES WITH JESUS


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> hopefully there will be alot of dirty cars in Mo-Town for us to wash and that will help out Joe and the familia. The car will be there and so will we, so lets keep this at the top, and everyone please tell someone else that doesn't come on this site about the car wash. If we all bring in another 3 washes, wouldn't that be 3 times as good??? That's it, UCE CC challenges all other clubs to get as many car washes as possible, just have the patrons say who they represent when they come in and we can keep a tally sheet. I know this gives the Mo-Town gente a bit of an advantage, but you never know who has familia and other friends there too!! :0  Just to make it more interesting, UCE CC will donate an additional $100 to the fund in the name of the "winning" car club. Hopefully each of the clubs will have at least 10 washes each...hmmm...the possibilities are endless :yes:
> Onelove Y Paz,
> Robert
> UCE CC-Stockton :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash 10am-4pm *Final Location Pep Boys On Mchenry ave on 5/19/07: *also 72 Kutty(Goodfellas C.C.) will be making Flyers so they can be passed around soon :thumbsup: 

Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide) 

Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Bay Area Bosses Car Club (Bay Area)
Trino from New Style Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan 72 Kutty Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Oscar from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Vic from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
John from Impalas Car Club (Modesto Chapter)
Robert from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
Peanut from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)
Lalo from Motown Classics Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Harvey from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan from Supreme Car Club (Central Valley)
Manuel from the Thee Stylistics Car Club (Sacramento Ca.)
Luis from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Joe from Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Carlos from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Jaime from Nokturnal Car Club (Nor Cal)
Burt from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Alex from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Benji from Carnales Unidos Car Club (Merced Chapter)
Osvaldo from Latin Style Car Club (Turlock Ca.)
Al from Skanless Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Twotonz (Delhi Ca.)
Raul from Drastic Measures Car Club (Central Valley)
Import Illusions Car Club (Central Valley)
David from Goodfellas Car Club(Nor Cal)
Miguel from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)

(Brian from Modesto Bee a local paper will be there)

Every car club is welcomed to help out and solo riders just post up, also for the people that don't know who Lil Eddie was here is a pic and his ride that people all over in the Lowrider Community helped to make, a little kids dream come true, this is why we say he belongs in all the car clubs and his plaque, only two are in this car club wich belong to all car clubs and they have left us to a better place. 1).:angelChago) 2). :angelLIl Eddie) now it's time to help Lil Eddie one last time, by helping his Family, so come out for support. Here are some pics:









Edward Lee Hernandez  May 4, 1989 - April 11, 2007 a native and resident of Modesto, Edward passed away at the young age of 17 April 11th


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

back to the top


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey family what's going on? I wanted to propose that we throw a car wash here in the Bay the same day May 19th for lil Eddie. I know allot of people who would want to help but can't make it out to Modesto .... I was wondering if anyone has any idea's on a place we can throw one here in the Bay .... I was thinking of calling the Pep Boys down the street from my house and see if we can use them .... Let me know what everyone thinks, i am open to suggestions ....


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

try by Bay Fair Mall On International Blvd (old East 14th St.) In San Leandro alot of traffic going by there  or Toys are Us on Winton ave by the Airport in Hayward :thumbsup: or the old Target on Hesperian and Lowelling by kelly More Paints :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@May 1 2007, 11:25 AM~7811158
> *try by Bay Fair Mall On International Blvd (old East 14th St.) In San Leandro alot of traffic going by there   or Toys are Us on Winton ave by the Airport in Hayward :thumbsup: or the old Target on Hesperian and Lowelling by kelly More Paints :thumbsup:
> *


I was thinking the Pep Boys cause it is on East 14th right down the street from Bay Fair and since Modesto is doing it at Pep Boys then i could just ask the manager if that would be ok if we held one here....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 1 2007, 01:08 PM~7811897
> *I was thinking the Pep Boys cause it is on East 14th right down the street from Bay Fair and since Modesto is doing it at Pep Boys then i could just ask the manager if that would be ok if we held one here....
> *



Great idea! Go for it bro, the more washes the better...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Apr 30 2007, 01:03 AM~7801013
> *Attending Car Wash 10am-4pm Final Location Pep Boys On Mchenry ave on 5/19/07: also 72 Kutty(Goodfellas C.C.) will be making Flyers so they can be passed around soon  :thumbsup:
> 
> Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide)
> ...


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 1 2007, 01:08 PM~7811897
> *I was thinking the Pep Boys cause it is on East 14th right down the street from Bay Fair and since Modesto is doing it at Pep Boys then i could just ask the manager if that would be ok if we held one here....
> *


sounds good, also I got your PM and I PM back with some of the Info. hope It helps out. Also I still work in Oakland but now Live in Modesto and if you need some help I'll pass by after work and we can talk to the People at the Location. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 1 2007, 04:46 PM~7813130
> *TTT
> *


Just trying to get a hold of, HIMBONE!!!!!!!!,you put to gether a, YOUTUBE, of when you came and hopped, in front of r house for EDDIE, I finally seen it today!!!!!!!!and I want to put it up on EDDIES, my space, but when I went to find it was gone, did the person that put it on take it off???????????let me know what page it is on, ok or if someone toke it off?????????I dont see any reason why it would not be on here anymore!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE,


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 1 2007, 11:47 PM~7816511
> *Just trying to get a hold of, HIMBONE!!!!!!!!,you put to gether a, YOUTUBE, of when you came and hopped,    in front of r house for EDDIE, I finally seen it today!!!!!!!!and I want to put it up on EDDIES, my space, but when I went to find it was gone, did the person that put it on take it off???????????let me know what page it is on, ok or if someone toke it off?????????I dont see any reason why it would not be on here anymore!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE,
> *


HERE YOU GO!!!!!! I ALSO PUT IT ON LIL EDDIE'S COMMENTS ON HIS MY SPACE...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fbixGK_1sE


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 2 2007, 01:24 AM~7816639
> *HERE YOU GO!!!!!!  I ALSO PUT IT ON LIL EDDIE'S COMMENTS ON HIS MY SPACE...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fbixGK_1sE
> *


Thank you pauly!!!!!!!!!GOD BLESS YOU FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 1 2007, 04:46 PM~7813130
> *TTT
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 28 2007, 10:15 AM~7791263
> *ill be out dere to let yall wash da lac up
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

"EDDIE MY LOVE"

HAPPY 18TH B-DAY LIL BRO!
LOVE YA LIL BRO.... R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 4 2007, 01:19 AM~7832268
> *"EDDIE MY LOVE"
> 
> HAPPY 18TH B-DAY LIL BRO!
> ...


Happy Birthday EDDIE , you show those ,ANGELS up there what it is all about, my SON!!!!!!!!!!! Ilove you for ever EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY EDDIE !!!!!!!MISS YOU EVERY DAY EVERY MIN!!!!!!!!ALL MY LOVE TO SON FOR EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 4 2007, 10:21 AM~7833843
> *Happy Birthday EDDIE , you show those ,ANGELS up there what it is all about, my SON!!!!!!!!!!! Ilove you for ever EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY EDDIE !!!!!!!MISS YOU EVERY DAY EVERY MIN!!!!!!!!ALL MY LOVE TO SON FOR EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!
> *


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Feliz Cumpleanos a Lil Eddie :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 4 2007, 10:21 AM~7833843
> *Happy Birthday EDDIE , you show those ,ANGELS up there what it is all about, my SON!!!!!!!!!!! Ilove you for ever EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY EDDIE !!!!!!!MISS YOU EVERY DAY EVERY MIN!!!!!!!!ALL MY LOVE TO SON FOR EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 4 2007, 10:21 AM~7833843
> *Happy Birthday EDDIE , you show those ,ANGELS up there what it is all about, my SON!!!!!!!!!!! Ilove you for ever EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY EDDIE !!!!!!!MISS YOU EVERY DAY EVERY MIN!!!!!!!!ALL MY LOVE TO SON FOR EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for lil edde


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 6 2007, 05:23 PM~7845299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash 10am-4pm *Final Location Pep Boys On Mchenry ave on 5/19/07: *also 72 Kutty(Goodfellas C.C.) will be making Flyers so they can be passed around soon :thumbsup: 

Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide) 

Ben from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Bay Area Bosses Car Club (Bay Area)
Trino from New Style Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan 72 Kutty Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Oscar from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Vic from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
John from Impalas Car Club (Modesto Chapter)
Robert from Uce Car Club (Stockton Chapter)
Peanut from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)
Lalo from Motown Classics Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Harvey from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Juan from Supreme Car Club (Central Valley)
Manuel from the Thee Stylistics Car Club (Sacramento Ca.)
Luis from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Joe from Goodfellas Car Club (Nor Cal)
Carlos from Sangre Latina Car Club (Central Valley)
Jaime from Nokturnal Car Club (Nor Cal)
Burt from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Alex from Norcal Ridahz Car Club (Nor Cal)
Benji from Carnales Unidos Car Club (Merced Chapter)
Osvaldo from Latin Style Car Club (Turlock Ca.)
Al from Skanless Car Club (Modesto Ca.)
Twotonz (Delhi Ca.)
Raul from Drastic Measures Car Club (Central Valley)
Import Illusions Car Club (Central Valley)
David from Goodfellas Car Club(Nor Cal)
Miguel from True Elegance Car Club (East Bay)

(Brian from Modesto Bee a local paper will be there)

(Also some ladies that the family knows, will be cutting hair for those that need a hair cut that day to help out the family) :thumbsup: 

Every car club is welcomed to help out and solo riders just post up, also for the people that don't know who Lil Eddie was here is a pic and his ride that people all over in the Lowrider Community helped to make, a little kids dream come true, this is why we say he belongs in all the car clubs and his plaque, only two are in this car club wich belong to all car clubs and they have left us to a better place. 1).:angelChago) 2). :angelLIl Eddie) now it's time to help Lil Eddie one last time, by helping his Family, so come out for support. Here are some pics:









Edward Lee Hernandez May 4, 1989 - April 11, 2007 a native and resident of Modesto, Edward passed away at the young age of 17 April 11th


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@May 7 2007, 07:11 PM~7853642
> *Attending Car Wash 10am-4pm Final Location Pep Boys On Mchenry ave on 5/19/07: also 72 Kutty(Goodfellas C.C.) will be making Flyers so they can be passed around soon  :thumbsup:
> 
> Lil Eddies 64 Impala from Sons Of Mexico Car Club (World Wide)
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 6 2007, 04:23 PM~7845299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

back to the top  
:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I made a quick "internet" flyer for the car wash. I didn't want to print them because of the cost of printing. So if you have a myspace page, website etc... you can still let everyone know about the car wash.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 9 2007, 05:55 PM~7869782
> *I made a quick "internet" flyer for the car wash.  I didn't want to print them because of the cost of printing.  So if you have a myspace page, website etc... you can still let everyone know about the car wash.
> 
> 
> ...


Tears came down my face!!!!!!!!!! KUTTY!!!!!!!that is such a great flyer!!!!!11


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 9 2007, 04:55 PM~7869782
> *I made a quick "internet" flyer for the car wash.  I didn't want to print them because of the cost of printing.  So if you have a myspace page, website etc... you can still let everyone know about the car wash.
> 
> 
> ...




TTT FOR LIL EDDIE :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 10 2007, 03:55 PM~7877226
> *TTT FOR LIL EDDIE  :angel:
> *


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Pep Boys 
1340 Mchenry Ave
Modesto, CA 95350
(209) 529-3310


this is the parking lot view from the sky, it on the left hand corner:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 9 2007, 05:55 PM~7869782
> *I made a quick "internet" flyer for the car wash.  I didn't want to print them because of the cost of printing.  So if you have a myspace page, website etc... you can still let everyone know about the car wash.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 9 2007, 05:55 PM~7869782
> *I made a quick "internet" flyer for the car wash.  I didn't want to print them because of the cost of printing.  So if you have a myspace page, website etc... you can still let everyone know about the car wash.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

See everyone out there next Saturday!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 11 2007, 04:59 PM~7885218
> *See everyone out there next Saturday!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 11 2007, 05:59 PM~7885218
> *See everyone out there next Saturday!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

TTT homies, this is coming up this saturday.... :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 14 2007, 01:54 PM~7900894
> *TTT homies, this is coming up this saturday.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash 10am-4pm *5 days and counting get ready people to wash cars and help out the Family one last time for Little Eddie*.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

Man, My schedule changed and now I work saturday.I wanted to come out to this. I work from 930-630, I live out in Sac so I wont be able to help out like I wanted.


Hope everything goes well....


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash 10am-4pm *4 days and counting get ready people to wash cars and help out the Family one last time for Little Eddie*.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOSIOS FAMILY has send a donation, Mr. Willy will take it to the carwash on Sat :biggrin: I hope a lot of people come out and support for a great cause. I did not get a chance to meet Lil Eddie but I feel like I know him :biggrin: R.I.P. Lil Eddie :angel:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 15 2007, 09:56 PM~7913115
> *SOSIOS FAMILY has send a donation, Mr. Willy will take it to the carwash on Sat  :biggrin: I hope a lot of people come out and support for a great cause. I did not get a chance to meet Lil Eddie but I feel like I know him  :biggrin: R.I.P. Lil Eddie  :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 15 2007, 10:56 PM~7913115
> *SOSIOS FAMILY has send a donation, Mr. Willy will take it to the carwash on Sat  :biggrin: I hope a lot of people come out and support for a great cause. I did not get a chance to meet Lil Eddie but I feel like I know him  :biggrin: R.I.P. Lil Eddie  :angel:
> *


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CHECK IT OUT HOMIES THE NEW ISSUE OF STREETLOW, LIL EDDIE'S 64 ON THE COVER & CENTERFOLD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I'LL HAVE A BOX OF THEM I'M TAKING TO THE CAR WASH, SO YOU ALL DON'T HAVE TO GO ON A WILD HUNT FOR THEM.... :cheesy: :cheesy: 

JOE & DELINDA I'LL HAVE A BOX FOR YOU GILBERT SENT WITH ME....   

MORE PICS OF THIS ISSUE ON POST YOUR RIDES....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 17 2007, 01:43 AM~7921699
> *CHECK IT OUT HOMIES THE NEW ISSUE OF STREETLOW, LIL EDDIE'S 64 ON THE COVER & CENTERFOLD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'LL HAVE A BOX OF THEM I'M TAKING TO THE CAR WASH, SO YOU ALL DON'T HAVE TO GO ON A WILD HUNT FOR THEM....  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash 10am-4pm *2 days and counting get ready people to wash cars and help out the Family one last time for Little Eddie*.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

this saturday peeps its for little EDDIE, im going to blow this up on myspace 2morrow as much as i can.





import illusions 


atomic :wave:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the car wash manana!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 17 2007, 02:43 AM~7921699
> *CHECK IT OUT HOMIES THE NEW ISSUE OF STREETLOW, LIL EDDIE'S 64 ON THE COVER & CENTERFOLD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'LL HAVE A BOX OF THEM I'M TAKING TO THE CAR WASH, SO YOU ALL DON'T HAVE TO GO ON A WILD HUNT FOR THEM....  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 17 2007, 02:43 AM~7921699
> *CHECK IT OUT HOMIES THE NEW ISSUE OF STREETLOW, LIL EDDIE'S 64 ON THE COVER & CENTERFOLD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'LL HAVE A BOX OF THEM I'M TAKING TO THE CAR WASH, SO YOU ALL DON'T HAVE TO GO ON A WILD HUNT FOR THEM....  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

and what time will this start because i got places to go but i still wanna get the lac washed before we leave


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 18 2007, 05:23 PM~7932925
> *and what time will this start because i got places to go but i still wanna get the lac washed before we leave
> *


10am- to- 4pm


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Attending Car Wash 10am-4pm * tommorrow get ready people to wash cars and help out the Family one last time for Little Eddie*.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im going to try my hardest to show up so hopefully ill c u guys


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

getting ready to leave here in about an hour


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 19 2007, 08:30 AM~7935824
> *getting ready to leave here in about an hour
> *



Waiting for a couple of the fellas, about to take off

See everyone there


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

hey homies, im frm texas but i wish i culd of been ther to help out. i hope yall have a good turn out. god bless and let me know how it goes


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

pretty good turnout quite a bit of cars showed up it was koo 


so what we cruisin tonight!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

we raised $$1250.00 for little eddies family. a big thank you to everyone who came out to support


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 19 2007, 05:04 PM~7937640
> *we raised $$1250.00  for little eddies family. a big thank you to everyone who came out to support
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

To the Hernandez Family, I Hope that what we(all the Car Clubs) did Today shows that we will always have Little Eddie in our hearts no matter what, All the Car Clubs That came out together one more time; as one for a good cause, showing that we do not have any colors and can always come out united for something thats good. Hopefully by showing everybody(community) also that being a lowrider, we are not to be judge as gang bangers or other stereo types that give the true riders a bad name. A true lowrider always has something in common with there fellow lowriders 1. our cars 2. we have a goodtime 3. we do not have any colors when it comes to helping the community 4. No matter what club we're from we always get along(we have our differences sometimes) but always come together for a good cause. This is what being a True Lowrider is about, Once again welcome to the Lowrider Community Hernadez Family. Eddie hope your seeing this from up above Lil bro, So you can see what you seen in us Lil bro, we will always think of you at every event we go to (Lil Eddie a true lowrider) :thumbsup: 

I'll post pics later on of todays cars wash. Also Joe and Belinda yes I was very tired but in my heart and soul I could have keeped going for Lil Eddie.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 Lil Eddies car wash an all car club car wash event, big props to all who helped out today for a good cause, we all left home tired, but we left feeling proud about being in this lifestyle that we call lowridding, The Modesto community I think is learning what we do and what all of us are about. again big props to all who helped out today. Also Pep boys wanted to thank all of the people there and said come bye any time they were happy that they had a good day (good profits) by us being out there today(showing what Lowrider community is about good people) . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

kids doing what they can :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: wish we could have stayed longer


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 19 2007, 09:28 PM~7938999
> *:thumbsup: wish we could have stayed longer
> *


x2


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@May 19 2007, 09:12 PM~7938904
> *kids doing what they can :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Check out my kid trying to get wet


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I will like 2 apologized because da money did not make but if Kutty is at da Streetlow show tomorrow I will give it 2 him. sorry again and props 2 all da guys n gals da washed cars today :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

big props :thumbsup: washing cars:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Big props helping out  :


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 19 2007, 09:51 PM~7939097
> *I will like 2 apologized because da money did not make but if Kutty is at da Streetlow show tomorrow I will give it 2 him. sorry again and props 2 all da guys n gals da washed cars today  :thumbsup:
> *


LIl Eddie's parents will be there tomorrow. I'll introduce you and you can give it straight to the family.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 19 2007, 10:27 PM~7939314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can you tell we had the biggest guys for this one Twotons, Carlos, and me :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

cars posted:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

more rides posted  









This is the last pic for tonight will post more later  Sal one of the members from Sangre Latina from the club at the end of the day after washing cars exhausted but being glad that he was here for a good cause: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

at the end of the day father and son teams  
Vic and his son








Meno and his son


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@May 20 2007, 02:37 PM~7941469
> *at the end of the day father and son teams
> Vic and his son
> 
> ...


THANK YOU for showing me and JOE and EDDIE MY LOVE so much love ,AND to all the car CLUBS THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!GOD BLESS YOU FOR EVER !!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 19 2007, 10:28 PM~7939324
> *LIl Eddie's parents will be there tomorrow.  I'll introduce you and you can give it straight to the family.
> 
> 
> *





thanks homie, it was an honor to finally met such good people


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

WHAT UP BENNY,. SORRY WE COULDN'T MAKE IT, LAST MINUTE THINGS, I HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT TURN OUT. ALL IN GOOD FAITH FOR EDDIES FAMILY. MAY HIS MEMORIES LIVE FOR EVER.... ON BEHALF OF ME AND ALL MY MEMBERS... TALK TO YOU SOON... GREAT JOB GUYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@May 21 2007, 01:51 PM~7948562
> *WHAT UP BENNY,. SORRY WE COULDN'T MAKE IT, LAST MINUTE THINGS, I HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT TURN OUT. ALL IN GOOD FAITH FOR EDDIES FAMILY. MAY HIS MEMORIES LIVE FOR EVER.... ON BEHALF OF ME AND ALL MY MEMBERS... TALK TO YOU SOON... GREAT JOB GUYS!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------

